# Cover sent?



## JohnnyP (Jan 24, 2007)

I havent seen to many post about cover sent or anything like that. Im going out in a few days and my partner wants to use skunk piss and i have been reading somewhere that rabbit and fox and coyote piss works good. i honestly dont like the idea of cover sent at all but he really wants to use it. Does anyone no anything or have had any luck using that stuff if so what kind. thanks


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

JohnnyP said:


> i honestly dont like the idea of cover sent at all but he really wants to use it.


Sounds like he should be the one listening to you. Play the wind, cover scent for calling coyotes is unreliable at most.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> Play the wind, cover scent for calling coyotes is unreliable at most.


That brings up a question I've been wondering since I started coyote hunting, how exactly does someone "play the wind"? Are you supposed to be looking into the wind or with it at your back? I've tried both and I had a couple come in with it at my face once and I had one a week or so ago that came in downwind of me. So what's the deal with "playing the wind"?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

A lot of hunters and other sources mention to look into the wind. The problem is that a coyote will often circle downwind which means it ends up behind you.

I think the majority of people play a cross wind. When I am calling with Papapete we always put the caller upwind and the shooter downwind.

This season I have started positioning the way I sit according to the wind. Since I am a right hand shooter, it is easier for me to swing my gun to the left. If I have a wind lets say going Left to Right, I will sit downwind of the caller but have my gun aiming to the far right, and I will be facing downwind. If a yote does end up to my left circling, I can easily swing left moreso than I can swing right. Hopefully this makes sense without drawing you a picture.

Some very successful callers actually call more often with the wind at their back, with the idea of the yote going downwind and appearing in front of them. I don't want to name names but one I know of is a well known custom call maker. A few weeks ago we had a windy weekend and Papapete and I found that the only coyotes we actually saw was when we were calling with the wind at our back. Our theory was that with the intense wind it was the only way our sound could travel well. If it's a calmer wind I am not sure if I would do that but perhaps down the road I will switch techniques.


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

in order to be a successful coyote hunter you need to know how to use the wind to your advantage. I have had some stand this year, when walking back I knew that I did not set up the way I was suppose and there could of been a coyote near me but I would of never seen it. My suggestion is down wind is where the coyote is going to show up everytime, have a clear view of the are and be ready to pull the trigger, if the coyote gets your wind he is gone!


----------



## FurGittr (Jan 24, 2003)

I agree with doors,I have little faith in cover up scents when it comes to callin coyotes.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

I ain't gonna say much about the wind, except pay more attention downwind because that's where most coyotes end up "if they can."

Cover scent don't work on a coyote, so save your money.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Alright, thanks Fallguy, I'm going out tomorow morning with a friend so I was wondering how to play the wind with two people there. Do we sit back to back or should I just stick him in a different part of the field to cover more area?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I suppose that would depend on the terrain. Try each and see what you like. Sitting back to back allows you to communicate if a coyote is coming or when to pack it up and get out. If you are 50 yards apart you have to have a different method of communicating or letting each other know if you see a coyote coming in.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Very true, I think I'll talk with the other guy tomorow morning on the way out and see what he prefers. We'll probably sit back to back since we don't have anything but cell phones for communication.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

A coyotes nose is not foolable saying that i have heard of methods such as "misting" that "could" give you that extra second or two while the coyote is smelling all the smells.

personnally i don't use any too much BS for what you get out of it


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

I don't have any faith in cover scents. I drank a whole bottle of it and the coyotes still smelled me and I didn't feel good afterwards.  
But seriously, I don't use them or have any faith in it. All your doing is just adding another scent for them to be alerted with. Really do you think you can cover your scent from a canid? Think about the dogs they use to sniff out drugs. They can pick them up through anything. I had a lab that when I threw a chicken bone out in the lake, let it sink and told him to go get it, he would find it under water every time. Never underestimate their ability to sort scents out. NOW THAT BRINGS US TO SCENT LOCK CLOTHING. Do you think it works? I Have my doubts that anything that you wear is going to eliminate your scent unless it is a plastic bag vacuum sealed around you and then you would have a hard time breathing. Best to use the wind to your advantage.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Speaking of this whole scent thing how do people treat and store their camo clothing? Meaning how do you store it, etc? This may be the topic of a whole new thread.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

The Government well not let a scent free anything on the public market. The main reason would be dogs, dogs sniff out drugs. A dogs nose can not be fooled and a coyote can smell even better then it's cousin. Does scent free anything work on a coyote? What would you think?

Brad T. The term "Misting" only came up a few years ago on the internet. It is something thats been going on for years by competition hunters and was used mostly at night when coyotes would almost always head downwind. Not only well it stop a coyote but they sometimes come to the source of the smell.


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

I guess you can do everything possible to reduce your scent but there is no way to totally rid yourself of it. It is going to be there and any game animal with a long nose is going to pick up on it if it blows their way. I once was deer hunting a cutover and would park my truck and walk down a dirt road to get to a path that held little vegetation to get to my stand. I wore rubber knee boots and was always careful not to let my clothing touch anything on my way down the path. Well one day I accidently brushed against a little broom straw. About 3 hrs later I watched a doe come out of the thicket down the path I traveled. When she got to the broomstraw she stopped, threw her head up and started looking around. Then she just turned around and went the other direction. Busted me and that was 3 hrs later. I watched this at about 200 yds away and the wind was in my face that day so she only got the scent off the tainted broomstraw.


----------



## JohnnyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Just wanted to say thanks for everyone the posted something back about the cover sent for me. I'm going out tomorrow morning and possible Sunday morning if i get a chance. Again thanks to everyone it help a lot. Be sure to check my next post in the next few days I'm going to have pictures of the huge coyotes we shot!!!!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Good luck. I want to see those NY coyotes!


----------



## Centerfire (Jan 13, 2006)

If he insists on the skunk scent - I would insist on using his vehicle


----------

